# Want a bathtub full of blood without staining the tub.



## Saruman of Many Colours

Probably red food coloring, though I'm not certain about that.

Also, just to clarify: The bathtub is porcelain, correct?


----------



## WhatsInTheBox

I suppose so. I don't know for a fact, but it seems the most logical choice.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

Food coloring might stain a tub.

There is pool dye available from pool supply stores that is safe for most surfaces, but if you are only wanting it for a short while, it might be more than you want to pay (no idea of the cost, but it's probably more than $10)

Check out this thread: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/72517-red-toilet-water-bath-water.html

Tempra paint might be the best and cheapest option (it's the water based paint discussed in that thread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow hate to see you ruin a bathtub. Here's a thought. I know people have recommended spraying plastic food containers with PAM to coat them before adding tomato sauce (seeing as tomato sauce can stain some plastics). Maybe that might be an angle to experiment with first?


----------



## thatguycraig

i know we did red food colouring a few years back - it was in there all night, and didnt stain. i think as long as the surfaces are really clean it will be fine... (ie you dont have the mildew or"scum" ring around the tub!!) 

other than that - a big pot of cheap vaseline / petrolium jelly.... cover the surface or at least around the fill mark. water wont stick to that, and you should be good to go!


----------



## riahobiah

If your tub is plastic, it won't be as likely to stain,but if its porcelain, food coloring could get into the porous tiny holes in the tub. I think coating it is a must, no matter what! Personally, I think the Vaseline would hold up better than PAM as a barrier!


----------



## Zoemorgan2

Party Pool !!!
http://www.amazon.com/PACK-Party-Additive-Rockin-47016-00010/dp/B004RIXP8U

I used it for my toilets last year and it did not stain. You only need a small amount. I went to a pool store to buy it it was about $11.00.


----------



## jadewik

What about those Crayola bath drops? Those CAN stain certain tubs, but since they're built to stain tub water, it's likely it won't. It's also pretty cost-effective.

http://www.crayolastore.com/product/12147


----------



## WhatsInTheBox

Some good options here, thanks. I have a few to ponder/test now.


----------



## OMGDan

I wouldn't bother wasting money on more expensive options.

Like thatguycraig said, it was my bathtub. I added red food coloring around 6pm before the party. And didn't drain it till the next morning. It was fine.

And i only needed 2 small bottles of the stuff, cost you about a buck.


----------



## WhatsInTheBox

I rent, so I really want to avoid staining even more. I ordered some of the crayola stuff as thats exactly what its made for. Whopping $5. I'll do a test run beforehand to see if it gets the desired effect. I don't really need a super deep red, its supposed to be the effect of somebody slitting their wrist in there (they will be in said tub). So the crayola should work well.


----------



## B Scary

I use party in pool for my pool and crayola for my tub. Food coloring didn't stain my tub but it stained everything else it came in contact with.


----------



## WhatsInTheBox

Forgot to update, heres how it turned out (tis an album cover)- 












Bath Dropz worked really well, thanks.


----------



## WhatsInTheBox

(and yes this was originally supposed to just be him killing himself, but we messed around with a bunch of different poses and I just couldn't resist the Psycho shadow on the wall in this one)


----------

